# IVF Lite



## bethy_17 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi there

I went to the London Womens Clinic yesterday and am going to start the IVF Lite - I have had 2 failed IVFs before and feel I want to aim for quality rather than quantity esp with my age of 43.

here is a website that tells you all about it:
http://www.ivflite.org/

I like Dr Silber's concept in the last paragraph!
if anyone has had experience of this please let me know
Beth xx

/links


----------



## Canonlygetbetter1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for your post. If you have any more info. please could you post on here? We have been trying naturally since last failed treatment and I had almost given up but I too am looking into this ivf alternative.

Many thanks and good luck x


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Beth, I followed that link and then clicked on ivf lite on the left hand side and it said that not everyone is suitable including anyone over 40 or with a day 2/3 fish level higher than 15?

We went for the short protocol in our last attempt for similar reasons as it states in the article which produced fewer, better quality (presumably) eggs.

Hope this helps and good luck with whichever treatment you do xx


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

Hiya,

Create clinic in wimbledon / Harley street also offer ivf lite / mild ivf but they also offer natural ivf and all of these treatments are open to women of all ages and amh / fsh levels.

There was an article in the daily mail today about their natural ivf success

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2112897/Old-style-IVF-revives-dream-motherhood-women-turn-backs-newer-methods.html

Leex

/links


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Isn't IVF-lite just IVF with a lower dose of meds?   I do it always now and it works much better for me, anyway, than high doses.  I don't know why they give it that fancy name, possibly so they can charge more than they should.  You can go to any clinic you like and have this, just say you want to have IVF with the lowest dose of drugs possible, it may take a few goes to find out what dose works for you because, clinics don't actually know until they try the dose on you.


----------



## Holly7 (Jul 29, 2011)

hello there

this subject is at the crux of my dilemma just now and i just wanted to chime in my confusion about it. here is the conflicting information i have found on the subject:

- some experts say (mainly in the states and japan or india i think) that its better as your article states it produces quality over quantity and does not 'fry' the eggs (based on this and the fact it is cheaper i initially asked for it in a clinic to be told that yes they would do it but it wasnt my best option.

- CHR in NY specialise in low AMHers and Advanced Agers and strongly advocate aggressive stims claiming there is no evidence that these 'fry' your eggs. the argument is that with atresia eradicating low reserves every month, they want to get as many eggs as possible.

i'm not sure what i believe. i was told by the clinic i want to be treated in that we may not get any eggs at all. i  still ovulate so i dont get that. i'm inclined to think that a few rounds of mini stims is better on the body than high stims so thats a plus, also its cheaper so you can go a few rounds. yet on the other hand  it may not produce any eggs and high stims might. 

not an easy call!


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

It's trial and error, all IVF is.  No clinic knows how you will respond.  I had very high stims at a very good clinic and got zip, then I had low and got a little bit.  Now I use low and get quite a lot, because I know what works for me. For other people it will be the opposite.  It's not worth agonising about, you try one way and it might be wrong, you can't help that because but there's simply no way to know beforehand. However much research you do you won't know until you try.


----------

